#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  "API-650 11th edition"

## pradipvariya

Dear all


Please give me a download link of a "API-650 11th edition".



Thanks in advanceSee More: "API-650 11th edition"

----------


## FATHI

Who is got latest API 650 ???

Thanks in advance

----------


## auddyy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## greges2009

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks auddyy

----------


## FATHI

Auddy ,  thanks a lot

Looks that seeismic in appendix is changing a bit ??

----------


## shaarik

the link dont work any more, please upload it again if u can

----------


## d_kushwah

You can download from link given under

API 650 10th ed with add sep 2003

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shaarik

that was considerate enough of u

----------


## FATHI

> You can download from link given under
> 
> API 650 10th ed with add sep 2003
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great tip

Thanks a lot for your help d_kushwah

----------


## federico.mori

please, send to my email the link. 
federico.mori@live.com.ar

----------


## Mr Welder

*API Standard 650 (Eleventh Edition,June 2007) 
*
*Add.1 November 2008
Add.2 November 2009
Effective Date: May 1, 2010*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thon_ad

Dear Every body provided link already die, please give me new one. Thank you for your kind support.

----------


## sumon emam

link provided by ''Mr welder" is ok. try with that.

See More: "API-650 11th edition"

----------


## cathweld

thank you very much

----------

